# Surgery tomorrow



## hmf4775 (Aug 29, 2011)

Total thyroidectomy tomorow at 1:30.

I was a little freaked out but now I'm ready for it.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Best wishes to you!


----------



## namebug (Sep 22, 2011)

Hope it all goes well - it is a little freaky, right on the throat, but I hope you'll have no complications and feel better quickly.


----------



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

Thinking of you!!! Remember keep ice on your neck and drink lots of ice chips/fluids. It will help!


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

I just had mine last week. Mental prep is good. They can give you some meds to relax you if you get overly nervous. I actually dozed off in the pre-op room and they had to wake me to take me to the OR. Don't be afraid or too proud to ask for pain meds after. Good luck!


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Good luck to you!!!! We will be thinking of you and hoping to hear how it goes. Take care.


----------



## thornvhu (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness, my surgery is tomorrow at 12:30. I'll say a prayer for you. I feel pretty calm tonight minus the pain in my neck. Can't wait for this to be over. The waiting has been rough!!! You hang in there. Im only watching funny things that make me laughno heavy stuff. Keep it light hearted


----------



## hmf4775 (Aug 29, 2011)

Good luck to you too.


----------



## honey_mocha (Oct 8, 2011)

Best wishes and hugs to you.. the waiting is the worst part. Glad you're getting ur surgery done and over with Amen!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Sending prayers your way for a successful surgery and speedy recovery.

Remember ICE ICE ICE and stay ahead of the pain with your pain meds. Also, be kind to yourself and let your body heal.

:hugs:


----------



## hmf4775 (Aug 29, 2011)

One thing I've noticed is since I'm in school to be a Health Unit Coordinator they seem to take more time to explain things better. Maybe they think I know what they're talking about?

Part of the time I do, and I'm also a nursing assistant so I think I luck out on the 'professional courtesty' stuff. Sometimes.

:confused0079:


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Good luck guys! Be sure to ask for Chloroseptic Throat Spray if someone doesn't automatically bring you a bottle. That was my best (and only) pain relief.

Waiting honestly is the hardest part - once the wheels get in motion, you'll know everyone is there to help you.

Holler (no pun intended) when you can - let us know how you're doing and know we're all with you in spirit!!


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

hmf4775 and thornvhu Good luck and best wishes to you both!! The hard part will be over - no more waiting for surgery. It will be done and you can both move forward to feeling better!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hmf4775 said:


> Total thyroidectomy tomorow at 1:30.
> 
> I was a little freaked out but now I'm ready for it.


Oh, my goodness!!! We will keep you in our thoughts and prayers for tomorrow!

Wishing you all the best; you are going to do fine!


----------



## thornvhu (Jul 3, 2011)

Amen sweetgirl! The future lOoks bright


----------



## hmf4775 (Aug 29, 2011)

I have survived but think I will feel rather crummy for few days.

I didn't realize my face would swell up too

Look like a pumkin


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

hmf4775 said:


> I have survived but think I will feel rather crummy for few days.
> 
> I didn't realize my face would swell up too
> 
> Look like a pumkin


Aww, did the dr. say anything about the swelling? I don't think I had any. Hope your feeling better soon. It did take me a few days to feel somewhat normal again. Don't rush yourself.


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

Pumpkin huh?? Just in time for Halloween  LOL Not sure about the facial swelling other than maybe they gave you lots of fluids during surgery. I just had neck swelling. Drink lots of fluids and it should resolve.

Rest, fluids, ice, REST


----------

